# Favorite Hunting Knife?



## Ron660 (Jan 17, 2014)

What's your favorite hunting knife (small or big game)? Please post a pic if possible. Here are two (Randall & Lile) I normally bring on my deer/hog hunting adventures.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 17, 2014)

My skinning knives have been well used and are not pretty, but i'll see if I have a pic somewhere.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 17, 2014)

Some newer ones.


----------



## Ron660 (Jan 18, 2014)

Mad Dog - good selection to choose from. Folders are handy.


----------



## Hellbent (Jan 19, 2014)

Classic Mora knife in high carbon steel! I like the half-guard for butchering and bushcraft. Plus usually go for around $20 so you can't beat it!

I just got an Opinel #10 in carbon or "carbone" as the frenchies say and am really loving it for a folding knife. Again about a $17 knife that i'd be willing to pay $50 for.

The one that has to be in my pocket for me to go anywhere is my Victorinox Swiss Army super tinker. I could dress a deer, work on the truck and tighten a loose scope screw with it. It makes me feel like MacGuyver's love child!


----------



## stillhunter (Feb 3, 2014)

These are my favs in order top to bottom. The Schrade and Case knife below were both about $20 and are great field dressing and skinning knives, The Buck knife is a good one too, but heavier than the other 2, I also am fond of my Buck model 112 folder I've had so long I've sharpened the belly off the blade and now use it mostly for butchering and capping.


----------



## cuttingintime (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice knives, is your Randall a model 27? or #4? I used a #28 woodsman this year hunting, I like my old pathfinder much better.


----------



## Ron660 (Feb 9, 2014)

My Randall is a #3 Hunter with 0-1 steel and 6" blade.


----------



## 2lungs (Feb 10, 2014)

My favorite hunting knife is a bloody one.


----------

